# Used Table Saw in Houston



## dirtred9 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey guys, another new woodworker here and happy to be apart of the forum. 

Any suggestions on where to get a good used table saw in the Houston area outside of Craigslist? I have somewhat run that course. 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Places like Craigslist and the free classifieds on wwing forums like this are typically your best bet...just be patient. There's a website called Searchtempest.com that might be helpful....you just type in your zip and what you're looking for. :thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You can try here:
http://houston.backpage.com

The tool section:
http://houston.backpage.com/ToolsForSale/












 







.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

If I remember right, the folks at Rockler and Woodcraft both had bulletin boards where folks could post their used gear... A word of warning though, the guys on CL don't seem to know what stuff is worth, the guys at Woodcraft / Rockler posts are well versed...


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

We can offer better suggestions if we knew your budget.


----------



## dirtred9 (Oct 27, 2011)

Budget is probably around $500. Looking for a good contractor or hybrid, if possible.


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

$500 is a decent budget to get a good used TS. I checked your area in Houston and currently there wasn't much available on Craigslist. CL is your best bet for finding a real deal. You should also check the CL listing for estate sales that say woodworking equip. 

If you are hot to get going and serious about getting the most bang for you hard earned dollars, then buying used is the way to go, you should be able to get a newish looking piece of equip that runs great and sold new for more than double what you are paying used. Compared to not being patient and buying something new for $500 but is half the saw the used one is, except the warranty. It sounds like you want to get your hands on a saw now and start making sawdust, therefore you need to expand your search area. I extended the search out 250 miles from houston. Below are several saws that you might be interested in, the last saw looks like the best deal, and would be a 420 mile round trip which would cost you about $65 in gas. $65 to save several hundred and get started right away on woodworking projects, isn't a bad deal. So far I have only driven 100 miles one way to buy piece of equip, but I combined it with other business so it wasn't really a stretch.


college station PostingID: 2634909230

Rigid Table Saw - $350 (Pflugerville, TX) PostingID: 2672674445

Barely Used Delta 36-979 10" Table Saw Plus Extras - $300 (South Austin)
Probably gone but should call anyway
PostingID: 2661410973


Craftsman Table saw- Professional - $750 (South SA) PostingID: 2670934237
** This is a 22124 with extra left wing. The saw is NOT worth $750 I just bought one 7 years old in perfect shape for $400 with about $200 of extras thrown in. $500-550 ok, $600 only if you can't find anything else. (see below for a better deal on same same)

Delta 10" Industrial Table Saw - $350 (NW San Antonio) PostingID: 2656135337


Table Saw -- Craftsman Professional 10-in. table saw - $600 (Shreveport, LA 71107) *check out all the extras for this price, plus the saw is on a mobile base, the fence alone is worth $300. Personally I think this is the deal you are looking for. The Craftsman 22124 is no longer available from Sears, but was rated as best hybrid in one of the popular woodworking mags, and highly rated by reviewers and owners, several on this forum own one or in "woodnthings" case 3 of, they give good reviews of the 22124. I haven't started using mine, but I know once I get it setup and tweaked it will be great, my current TS is the 22114 which is basically the same saw, but only 1.5hp and has a lot cheaper fence, and works great, except I wanted the much better fence so popped for the 22124. If I was to sell my 22114 which I only gave $280 for I could easily get $400, however my son has is getting it.

Good luck in you hunt for equip....


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

General rambling........

Having cash in hand,patience,truck/trailer at the ready is where you start.Try to educate yourself as much as feasible on the different "makes N models" within your scope.Because theres times when you won't have the time to think about it......for instance,when that 100$ Powermatic pops up.Also consider travel distance....Yes,gas is expensive but if you can combine the trip with other plans or agenda's,it can take the sting out of it.BW


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*saddle up and get this one*

http://www.woodcentral.com/woodwork.../md/read/id/14831/sbj/powermatic-66-for-sale/

Sounds like a really good deal to me, but it's a far piece from TX.
Maybe someone else who is closer....  bill


----------



## dirtred9 (Oct 27, 2011)

I emailed about the Craftsman in San Antonio. Think that is a great saw with tons of extras. Hopefully will hear back soon.

I am getting the itch and can't wait to, as you guys say, "start making some sawdust!!"


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

Table Saw -- Craftsman Professional 10-in. table saw - $600 (Shreveport, LA 71107)

this is the better deal, a little farther drive, the price with all the extras make it a better deal than what I paid which was $400 for that saw, with $200 of extras, you would be getting almost $400+ in extras, I didn't get the mobile base and that alone is about $80 right there which I have to buy, plus the dust collection. Just pray it is still available.


Table Saw -- Craftsman Professional 10-in. table saw. Model No. 152.221240; features heavy duty induction motor; 1-3/4 HP continuous duty motor; 15/7.5 Amp; 3450 RPM (no-load); 120/240V, 60Hz-AC. This table has the steal table top with extensions. Table saw weighs about 480 lbs. Includes Biesemeyer Fence System. I will include my Craftsman ½ HP portable dust collector (retails new for $229.99), two Craftsman 43" adjustable roller stands (retail new for $24.99 each), and dado blade set and vaious blades, wrenches, original accessories. ALL LIKE NEW! Buy everything new at sears and you will spend over $1,400 for lesser quality (the new models are more expensive, AND built cheaper). Buy all from me for $600. First come, first served - Priced to sell.
-------------

Rem, you not making the long drive to look your going to buy! So have all your questions answered before you leave, ask lots of questions, as for additional pics if necessary. If the seller is a jerk you may have to pass, if you are getting the sense that the seller is not a straight shooter, then again you may have to pass. Fortunately most people are reasonable and nice.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

yocalif said:


> Table Saw -- Craftsman Professional 10-in. table saw - $600 (Shreveport, LA 71107) ...


I really liked my 22124...very nice saw with a great fence. Once aligned, it'd cut to full blade with the right thin kerf ripping blade. $600 is a pretty decent deal for everything that's included if those items interest you. If not, you could always sell some of the extras to keep the cost in check. How far of a drive is it for you?


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

I sold the 4 I had on ebay.


----------



## dirtred9 (Oct 27, 2011)

Shreveport is about 4 hours away. I don't mind driving, and am actually one step ahead of you guys. I emailed the guy on Friday about that saw, but unfortunately he has not responded...


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

dirtred9 said:


> Shreveport is about 4 hours away. I don't mind driving, and am actually one step ahead of you guys. I emailed the guy on Friday about that saw, but unfortunately he has not responded...


I have had to email advertisers occasionally more than once before I got a reply. Just happened on a drill press. 

Rem, that every week those ads come and go, another saw will be out there if you missed this one. I had to go through that on my Ranger pickup last year, looked for two month or more, saw a lot of trucks. Finally widened my search to 500 miles and found one 250 miles away. I saved approx $3000 on a vehicle I paid $5200 for. I asked a lot of questions before I made that drive.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

dirtred9 said:


> Shreveport is about 4 hours away. I don't mind driving, and am actually one step ahead of you guys. I emailed the guy on Friday about that saw, but unfortunately he has not responded...


Doesn't it just fry your grits when people don't respond to a for sale listing THEY posted? :furious: Even if it's sold, it's common courtesy to take 3 seconds and notify them....and it only takes a little while longer to delete the listing.


----------



## dirtred9 (Oct 27, 2011)

Man, it does irritate me to no end!! If you wanna sell something, SELL IT!!

What about this saw? Came up last night while searching...

http://houston.craigslist.org/tls/2677284272.html


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

dirtred9 said:


> Man, it does irritate me to no end!! If you wanna sell something, SELL IT!!
> 
> What about this saw? Came up last night while searching...
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/tls/2677284272.html


The 3650 is a good contractor saw...not quite in the league of a good hybrid IMO like the 22124, but a good, capable saw. $300 is about as high as I'd go for a used one, so a lower offer wouldn't be unreasonable IMHO....maybe $225-$275 depending on the actual condition. :thumbsup:


----------



## dirtred9 (Oct 27, 2011)

Knot, here is what the owner of the saw had to say when asking a few questions.

_"Matt,

The saw is stock from the factory. See the link below for full specs and accessories. The fence is also Ridgid brand. You can see from the picture that it is a large cross-section aluminum extrusion. I have found it to be dead-on in terms of width indication and squareness to the blade. No built-in micrometer or indexing - I prefer to use my own rule and square for that. Plenty of lock down force, - never had it move or creep on me... even when ripping 4x8 sheets of plywood with one man. I competed an apprenticeship in a wood shop and have used many other table saws. To me, this competes with the best of them - very solid piece of equipment. I really like the Hercu-lift feature - super easy to move around the shop or garage.

http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/TS3650-Table-Saw/EN/index.htm

I can take some pictures tonight if you still want them. However, as I said, it is very lightly used. I am getting rid of it to make room for my new hobby - restoring classic cars! Come by, have a look, you won't be sorry.

regards,
Carl"_


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

I can not comment on Rigid TS I have no experience with them and can only endorse the 22124 or 22114 craftsman, or refer you to other well known brand names like Grizzly, Steel City, Powermatic, etc. Rigid is a budget brand some people really like their stuff.

You might buy the Rigid saw and save your money for a better saw when it comes up on Craigslist. You will have a better idea after a few months of using the Rigid what you expect out of a TS. I just looked at Houston and 250 miles out there really isn't anything to choose from, except those two 22124 and neither one is getting back to you.
I just send an email to the Shreveport ad to see if he responds and wil let you know. Depending on you ISP your email may be getting dumped into spam so he hasn't seen your email inquiry.

The other option is to keep checking and another saw will come up in the next 2 weeks, again it may or may not be the one you want, thus another 2 weeks wait. Patience is part of the game. Note this time of year more stuff seems to come up on CL, so you are looking at the right time.


----------



## dirtred9 (Oct 27, 2011)

This is a new listing guys. What about this saw?

http://austin.craigslist.org/tls/2680395386.html

What do you think in comparison to the Ridgid saw for sale?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Looks to be a reasonable deal. The Delta vs Ridgid is kinda mixed IMHO...no clear winner to me. The Delta was made in the USA, and is probably better built, but I like the design of the Ridgid's trunnions better (connecting rods vs a solid arbor carriage...not a real big deal). The Delta also likely has a stronger motor, but it also has steel wings vs the solid cast wings on the 3650. Fence is about a tie to me, but others might like one or the other better. 

Either can be tuned up and fitted with a good blade to be very serviceable saws.

Ridgid:









Delta:


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

That Austin Delta looks heavily used, and old... you would have to be the judge.

Personally I prefer not buying other people's junk, unless they are literally giving it away. I prefer newish looking equipment owned by hobby types who didn't really use it very much. That doesn't mean buying an older piece of equip even if it is well used isn't a good find, it can be but a lot of things need to be in your favor, and foremost would be price, or lots and lots of extras.

If you are willing to consider the Austin saw in that price range then you should go back and compare them to these deals, and see if they are still available.

*** this may be the one if available
Delta 10" Industrial Table Saw - $350 (NW San Antonio)
Selling a Delta 10" Industrial Table Saw(model #36-679), includes two stands. Saw is in very good condition, hardly ever used.
Asking $350.00 cash, call Sally at 210-248-7280. 
PostingID: 2656135337


Jet 10" Table Saw JWST-10CW - $425 (Pearland)
PostingID: 2649041732


Ridgid 10" Professional Table Saw - $400 (Northwest HIlls)
PostingID: 2679246118


Ridgid Contractor Table Saw - $350 (Cedar Park)
PostingID: 2674784436


Craftsman Table saw- Professional - $750 (South SA)
This is the 22124 that is over priced, offer him $500 Point him to the Shreveport 22124 ad, and tell him that is a better deal, but that the seller hasn't responded to emails, if he did you would be in your truck and in Shreveport in a few hours. Personally I think $500 is high, but since you don't have a lot to choose from, and this guy apparently knows it so his price is inflated, convincing him to go to $500 will be a major accomplishment, and you really are not losing money, if you decided to get a better saw you should get most of your money back. You can see the other stuff being sold around $300-400 that saw is a whole lot better, so you should be able to get the $500 back. However you need other equip for you new shop, so every dollar you can save helps you buy that other equip.

Powermatic Contractor Table Saw - $800 (NE Dallas)
10" Powermatic Table Saw with 54 extension. Mounted on roller base. Very Good condition. Custom side table and rear table included. 
*this is old ad, but it is still active, so you might want to make a call. If the guy takes $600 you will be driving to Ft. Worth.

****Dayton 10" Table Saw - $550 (COPPELL, TEXAS)
Selling Dayton 10" Table saw. *Like new, 3hp motor. Professional Grad*e. Model #CY9436. Comes with *8ft Besmyer Guide. *


Good luck we are behind you in spirit...


----------



## Mandres (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi, I just saw this one posted today:

http://houston.craigslist.org/tls/2685708527.html

10 inch granite top table saw from rigid. Brand new in the box never been used. Can't get any more mint than this one. Selling to clear room. Will help load but will not deliver


That's definitely worth a look


----------

